# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Doodled Map(s)

## Niall Mackay

Some more or less boring lectures and working shifts led to a set of maps and doodled decorations. The more I was bored, the bigger the maps that came out.
After two weeks, I decided to put the maps together. The heterogeneous scale led to a few problems, but nothing that can't be fixed. Anyway, the results are below - one picture with the map (with the landmasses i will do somewhen, too, but maybe not in this constellation), and one with the map decorations. 

A few unsorted thoughts about the world i was depicting:
I wanted to do a world with little landmass around the equator, huge ice caps and a high sea level. The geography is a little ****ed up, I noticed that myself, but then thought Hey, it's a fantasy world. Deal with it. So I have a huge atoll, a group of islands and two sunken mountain ranges as resting points for seafarers on their way from north to south and vice versa. I have an roughly triangle-shaped islands group in the south, which will be a high active volcanic region. and i still have to think about some names and nations, till now i just have placed some cities...
the whole thing will be set in some kind of colonization age.

To end my confused thoughts, here is the map:



And the deco:

----------

